# TT making beeping noise and hazards flashing



## Kevin2307

Ok sound my 2007 3.2 TT has started to make a beeping noise and hazards flashing when can is parked and locked, car doesn't have an alarm fitted, the beeping lasts around 30 seconds and stops half an hour or so later same thing hazards flash and beeping noise

Has anyone else experienced this same problem and can offer any ideas to sort it please


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, All TTs have an alarm siren, have you removed yours ? 
If not open & close doors, boot & bonnet a few times, probably a dodgy micro switch. 
Other cause could be low volts on Main battery. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Kevin2307

Hoggy said:


> Hi, All TTs have an alarm siren, have you removed yours ?
> If not open & close doors, boot & bonnet a few times, probably a dodgy micro switch.
> Other cause could be low volts on Main battery.
> Hoggy.


Thanks fir that will give it a try


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## Kevin2307

Will disconnecting the battery affect the car


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Kevin2307 said:


> Will disconnecting the battery affect the car


You will lose the radio code make sure you have it


----------

